# Monkey Butt



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Well that time of the year is coming up, if you have chafing issues try this stuff
http://www.amazon.com/Anti-Monkey-Powder-Anti-Friction-Sweat-Absorber/dp/B0006B08O6
:surrender:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

They sell that stuff at the farm store here on the check out isle.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I tried that stuff and it didn't do anymore than talc for me. I use that A&D stuff now and it's awesome. Feels weird though.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a fan of gold bond.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess,just like our business,it's a lot to do with marketing.If I was "MonkeyButt Construction" you can imagine how many calls I would have.Probably none?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Our lumber store is always sold out of it. Never tried it. Like inner, I keep gold bond around as well. But i may pick some up who knows


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got some Gold Bond too, the yellow container.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cornstarch! :thumbsup:


----------

